# Zeilenhöhe durch Mathtype geändert



## karldetlef (1. Februar 2011)

Hallo zusammen.

Ich nutze Word 2007, Mathtype 6.7.
Wenn ich mehrzeilige Formeln schreibe, diese also eine höhere Zeilenhöhe verursachen und ich dann einen neuen Paragraph anfange, dann ist dort die Zeilenhöhe gleich wie in der Zeile mit der Formel.
Ich verliere dadurch sehr viel Platz nach oben.

Das Problem kann behoben werden, wenn ich eine korrekt formattierte Zeile unten dran kopiere, das Resultat kann im angehängten Bild gesehen werden.

Außerdem scheint sich das Problem erst aufgetan zu haben, nachdem die Word-Datei gewachsen ist. Wenn es auftritt, dann zeiht es sich über die gesamte Spalte (3-spaltig Querformat)

Ideen?

Beste Grüße.


----------

